# You Can Listen To Music While You Vape



## Derick (19/2/14)

http://www.supersmokerbluetooth.com/

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

Another *NEED *to have device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/14)

Why does it have a smoke button and not a vape buton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (19/2/14)

ive seen this in a local tobacco shop, they wanted 1400 for it...(o0) held it..didnt feel worth that much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/14)

Lol. Amazing. If only the flavours could dance to the music and change, depending on the song you were listening to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (20/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Lol. Amazing. If only the flavours could dance to the music and change, depending on the song you were listening to



This is where the LED clearo's could come in - your led can flash to the tune of the music - a mobile vape disco!  and you have your own 'smoke' machine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T (20/2/14)

Derick said:


> This is where the LED clearo's could come in - your led can flash to the tune of the music - a mobile vape disco!  and you have your own 'smoke' machine!


Brilliant.



Lee


----------



## Chop007 (20/2/14)

Derick said:


> http://www.supersmokerbluetooth.com/


Oh man that is awesome, I dig my tunes and this would be perfect. I just love this kind of technology, so simple yet so ingenious. What are they going to invent next, a vape device that doubles as a golf club? Golf while you vape, vape while you golf? Incredible, I just love it.


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Am I the only one that thinks this is extremely cheesy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lee_T (20/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is extremely cheesy?


Hating on the cheese?



Lee


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is extremely cheesy?



No I also think so... but if I see one locally I may still buy it!


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

Lee_T said:


> Hating on the cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



LOL I wouldn't be seen dead using this.. You already get strange looks with ecigs, with this you going to look out of control

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom (20/2/14)

nah....it can't cook. so, not interested

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

